# Nautilus for a 7yo?---Pics in turbo booster



## KristaDJ (May 30, 2009)

My 7yoDS is about 48'' tall and 50lbs. I had to take the back off his hbb b/c it didn't position the shoulder belt high enough on him even with the back at the highest setting. Now he is just in the lower part of the turbo booster and the seat belt still slips off his shoulder like it is too low







I'm considering getting him a nautilus to use with the harness but I'm wondering if anyone else has used one for a child his size.

Here is the set with the pics. Please read the comments too. I put some pics of my trufit sitting in the rear seat to get opinions on that too.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/3739674...7619059992495/


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

My daughter is the exact same age, height, and weight and she still has growing room in her Nautilus (kids with the same stats can be shaped very differently, though). I will say that if I were carseat shopping today I would buy a good high-backed booster instead of a harnessed seat for her (she has a Monterey booster and it is fantastic and she will be able to use it as a highbacked booster for a LONG time), but a Nautilus would not be a *bad* choice.


----------



## leighann79 (Aug 4, 2005)

We bought one for my DS when he was 6. He's 7 now and about 55 lbs (not sure on hight right now). He will be in the harness for some time yet. I'd go for it.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

I just bought one for my 6y9m DD yesterday...but, she still can not legally be in a booster in our state, she is 34lbs, and she hasn't gained anything (actually, she has lost 1lb) since 5 1/2 years old...since 4 years old she has gained like 5lbs exactly, so she has awhile most likely before she will hit the 40lb weight limit.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

Nope. I looked long and hard (should say longingly and hard) at one, really wanted to get my son back in a harness... but the crotch strap just wasn't right with him... he's also 48" tall, 50 pounds... my concern is he falls asleep in his booster and it looks horrible... but in the end as much as I wanted to I just couldn't really justify getting the use out of the harness I would like to have.

He hated the Britax harnessed one (Frontier I think?) so that ruled that option out, aside from the fact that DH would have choked...

Anyway - me, no, I wouldn't. *sigh*


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunnerDuck* 
Nope. I looked long and hard (should say longingly and hard) at one, really wanted to get my son back in a harness... but the crotch strap just wasn't right with him... he's also 48" tall, 50 pounds... my concern is he falls asleep in his booster and it looks horrible... but in the end as much as I wanted to I just couldn't really justify getting the use out of the harness I would like to have.

He hated the Britax harnessed one (Frontier I think?) so that ruled that option out, aside from the fact that DH would have choked...

Anyway - me, no, I wouldn't. *sigh*

I think it's actually considered unsafe to fall asleep in a belt positioning booster. That's one of the readiness signs for moving to a booster, if they no longer fall asleep in their seat.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

My 6 yr. old is the same size (a couple lbs. heavier actually) and I wouldn't buy a harnessed seat for him now. He is in a harnessed seat in my car, but I feel totally fine about him riding in a booster, he does in his dad's car and whenever he rides with anyone else. He's a big kid and he's able to sit safely in a booster.
I'd try out different HBBs.


----------



## bigteamug (Sep 29, 2008)

For the money, I wouldn't. He is big enough to get very little use of it, and the money would be better spent on a good quality booster. I would look at a Monterey, or see if there is another HBB that you and he like. I also have heard mixed reviews on the Nautilus as a booster - I don't think it's awful, just not the best.


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

Quote:

That's one of the readiness signs for moving to a booster, if they no longer fall asleep in their seat.
I have to say, I think that's really silly. I still fall asleep in the car sometimes on long trips. Going by the 5 step test, I should be in a booster. Going by the 'no falling asleep' rule, I should be in a harness.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cinder* 
I think it's actually considered unsafe to fall asleep in a belt positioning booster. That's one of the readiness signs for moving to a booster, if they no longer fall asleep in their seat.

The concern is that when the child falls asleep they will slump or slouch and the belt won't be fitting properly. Somes kids stay in a fine position while asleep in their boosters and there is nothing unsafe about that. My ds falls asleep in his turbobooster off and on, and I keep an eye on him, but he just leans his head back or on the headwings and the belt stays positioned just fine.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Devaskyla* 
I have to say, I think that's really silly. I still fall asleep in the car sometimes on long trips. Going by the 5 step test, I should be in a booster. Going by the 'no falling asleep' rule, I should be in a harness.

















:

I slouch in my seat, too. sometimes, I even put my legs up on the dashboard when my husband is driving...


----------



## KristaDJ (May 30, 2009)

My son also falls asleep in his booster. We live 40min away from basically everything so most of the time on the way home he falls asleep. The *seatbelt* *doesn't* *fit him right*. I had him in the turbo booster with the back on but it was holding the seatbelt down too far on his shoulder, like to where the belt would slip off his shoulder, so I took the back off. That seemed to work for a few months but now the _regular seatbelt_, with him in the bottom part of the turbo booster, slips off his shoulder the same way unless he makes an effort to stay pushed to the side of the vehicle. I am not comfortable with this. I have tried him in the other seats and the belts fit the same way. My son isn't exceptionally tall or anything, I think it's that my van's seat belts are too low in combination with the booster. I'm not willing to move him out of a booster all together, it's not even legal at this point, and I really need a different solution that is safe.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

It doesn't seem right to me that a child that size doesn't fit properly in a booster -- you have adjusted the headrest/belt guides so that the belt guides are above his shoulder, correct? And routed the lap belt under both arms, and the shoulder belt under the arm closest to the female buckle?

Given what you have described, if it was my child, I would buy a really good booster like the Sunshine Kids Monterey. I don't think buying a harnessed seat is a bad choice, though, and if you think that's the best way to keep him safe in your vehicle, then that's what you should do.

ETA: A child whose torso is too tall for a Turbobooster will not fit in a Nautilus.


----------



## katie9143 (Oct 3, 2006)

i chose the frontier because it harnesses up to 80 lb and i dont remember exactly the top height for the shoulder straps, but when side by side in BRU on the highest settings the frontier was larger. it also is wider and has more crotch strap room too. its more expensive, but worth it to me since dd is not even 2.5 and she is 3' tall and weighs 35 lbs. to me if you want your kid to fit into a harness for the longest (and you dont have a super tiny kid) and then still have a really good booster, this would be the best choice.

oh and i have not had the installation issues that ppl complain about. its so important to read the manual, it tells you exactly how to install 3 different ways for the harness installation depending on your vehicle. to get it extra tight i kneel in it and rock from side to side while pulling on the straps. i have installed it a half dozen times in 3 different vehicles and while one was challenging, that was dh's car and i ALWAYS have issues because of the seat angle and the fact that its a really small car.

gl


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cinder* 
I think it's actually considered unsafe to fall asleep in a belt positioning booster. That's one of the readiness signs for moving to a booster, if they no longer fall asleep in their seat.

I don't think it's safe, which is why I really wanted to get him into a Nautilus. But if the bigger harnessed ones don't fit, they don't fit. And if Britax is going to price their even bigger harnessing options of of the reach of many people, well, it doesn't leave a lot of options, other than to look back and say, wow, I wish I had bought a different seat.

My girls are in Marathons and I wish I had gotten them True Fits... oh well. I will get them Nautiluses when it's time to move up, buy some time that way. The frontier would last longer but the thought of buying two... ouch. Maybe we will, who knows. Maybe the nautilus will be better by then. Maybe something else will come along.

I will also hope they aren't as big as their brother when they get to be his age...


----------



## mommyto3girls (May 3, 2005)

My 6 1/2 year old is 471/2 inches and about 45 pounds, she is harnessed in a Nautilus and has another 1 1/2-2 inches of shoulder growth. The seat is wide enough for me to fit comfortably in (I am 5'2" and 115 pounds- I don't ride in it obviously, but my hip area fits just fine) I do know that some boys have issues with the placement of the crotch strap


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunnerDuck* 
I don't think it's safe, which is why I really wanted to get him into a Nautilus. But if the bigger harnessed ones don't fit, they don't fit. And if Britax is going to price their even bigger harnessing options of of the reach of many people, well, it doesn't leave a lot of options, other than to look back and say, wow, I wish I had bought a different seat.

My girls are in Marathons and I wish I had gotten them True Fits... oh well. I will get them Nautiluses when it's time to move up, buy some time that way. The frontier would last longer but the thought of buying two... ouch. Maybe we will, who knows. Maybe the nautilus will be better by then. Maybe something else will come along.

I will also hope they aren't as big as their brother when they get to be his age...

Actually, in harnessed mode the frontier and nautilus are ougrown about the same time by height. So unless you have heavy kids that would fit in the harness past 65lbs, the frontier and nautilus, harnessed, are fairly equal in terms of length of use.


----------



## KristaDJ (May 30, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
It doesn't seem right to me that a child that size doesn't fit properly in a booster -- you have adjusted the headrest/belt guides so that the belt guides are above his shoulder, correct? And routed the lap belt under both arms, and the shoulder belt under the arm closest to the female buckle?










I put the back all the way up to it's highest setting and the shoulder belt still slipped off. I put the seatbelt on the way a seatbelt goes on, not rocket science lol







. I think it's my van's seatbelts somehow, they are really low and far back, they fit me the same way when I sit in the back. I think it being a '98 the belt were designed for little kids not in boosters







. With the back on the booster the seatbelt guide holds the seatbelt UP instead of positioning it lower. I tried it different ways and in different seats, it always fit the same way.
Obviously I will just have to take him somewhere and try him in a nautilus since it seems that even kids of the same height and weight vary in how they fit in it.
Thanks for the help ladies.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyto3girls* 
I do know that some boys have issues with the placement of the crotch strap

Yeah the crotch strap is our problem. I have read mixed things on whether or not it coming out from under the body rather than being in front matters though... but Graco needs to add one more slot to the crotch strap thing. Shoulder-wise, my son would be OK. It's the crotch strap...


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristaDJ* 
I put the seatbelt on the way a seatbelt goes on, not rocket science lol







.

I know it's not rocket science, but I've seen a lot of smart and well-meaning parents make mistakes (and I certainly have too!). I didn't mean to offend. I'd love to see a picture -- feel free to block out his face if you want.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunnerDuck* 
Yeah the crotch strap is our problem. I have read mixed things on whether or not it coming out from under the body rather than being in front matters though.

Graco has clarified that it is safe to use the seat with the crotch strap under the child. I do agree that the seat needs another position, because even if it isn't a safety issue, it is uncomfortable for some kids who fit just fine in the seat otherwise.


----------



## KristaDJ (May 30, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
I know it's not rocket science, but I've seen a lot of smart and well-meaning parents make mistakes (and I certainly have too!). I didn't mean to offend. I'd love to see a picture -- feel free to block out his face if you want.


Oh no problem, I'm not offended







I probably would've asked the same thing. I don't have any pictures but I could probably take some today, I'd love to get some expert opinions.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
The concern is that when the child falls asleep they will slump or slouch and the belt won't be fitting properly. Somes kids stay in a fine position while asleep in their boosters and there is nothing unsafe about that. My ds falls asleep in his turbobooster off and on, and I keep an eye on him, but he just leans his head back or on the headwings and the belt stays positioned just fine.

hmm, I guess that would make sense, I've always heard no sleeping, sitting up properly at all times, etc, but I guess if you sit up properly while asleep, that would work. My older kids haven't fallen asleep in a car (even the 12 hour drives we did to get from michigan to colorado 18 months ago) in well over 2 years.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Looking at your photos, I don't know what booster you have, but every one I have seen says the belt guides need to be at shoulder height (as in the bottoms of them even with the top of the shoulders), not inches above. In theory that should position the belt correctly.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

You're right that I don't love the fit. Can I see a picture with the back on?

I'm wondering if a booster with deeper headwings, like a Vivo or Monterey, would help bring the belt back where it belongs.


----------



## KristaDJ (May 30, 2009)

That was the old model graco turbo booster. I just bought him the new one and the fit is way better. I will move the back down, I wasn't aware that the belt positioner was supposed to be shoulder height.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristaDJ* 
That was the old model graco turbo booster. I just bought him the new one and the fit is way better. I will move the back down, I wasn't aware that the belt positioner was supposed to be shoulder height.

Yes, the red belt guides are supposed to be at the setting just above the child's shoulders -- and yes, the newer Turboboosters do have deeper wings, so (as I had hoped) they bring the shoulderbelt back towards the child for a better fit.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

AJ has about an inch left in his GN, he's 6, 51#, and 45". He's a narrower shoulder kid too. He doesn't fit as well as I'd like in our spare booster b/c the belt sits so close to the edge of his shoulder. There is no place here to try out good boosters. He's going to need one soon and it's frustrating.


----------



## KristaDJ (May 30, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
AJ has about an inch left in his GN, he's 6, 51#, and 45". He's a narrower shoulder kid too. He doesn't fit as well as I'd like in our spare booster b/c the belt sits so close to the edge of his shoulder. There is no place here to try out good boosters. He's going to need one soon and it's frustrating.

I tried Marcus in the Nautilus and he fit just fine height-wise, but thanks to you guys







I knew to check the crotch strap and it was too tight on him.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

AJ has no problems w/ the crotch strap. Was your ds uncomfortable in the seat?


----------



## KristaDJ (May 30, 2009)

He said the crotch strap was uncomfortable and it felt too tight to me when I just lifted up on the female part of the buckle.


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cinder* 
I think it's actually considered unsafe to fall asleep in a belt positioning booster. That's one of the readiness signs for moving to a booster, if they no longer fall asleep in their seat.

Ha ha! I am in trouble then. We go on lots of looong roadtrips and we ALL fall asleep at some point or another. And both my husband and my almost-six-year old daughter are strong nappers and always will be: the car lulls them to sleep.

We have Denali in a Recaro Vivo booster with deep SIP wings. it actually works out really well: the wings provide enough support that she can stay pretty upright while napping. She stays in a great position no matter what.
The seat is supposed to be good to a height of 59 inches (just under 5 feet). it has good belt guides, so it might work well with your van's unusual belts.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I would try a different booster, with good belt guides.


----------



## JElaineB (Nov 12, 2005)

The shoulder strap is definitely too low in that picture. Not every booster seat is created equal, and most backless boosters need a plastic clip to be used with them to be properly positioned. That might be all the OP needs to get the backless booster to fit properly.

I would recommend anyone with a child in a booster take at look at the Insurance Institute for Highway Safety's booster seat evaluation web site and report that came out last fall at http://www.iihs.org/research/topics/...s/default.html and http://www.iihs.org/externaldata/srdata/docs/sr4308.pdf.

Unfortunately one of my son's booster seats (Compass B510) is on their bad list, and I didn't realize it didn't fit properly until the report came out. He is mainly in a Regent and a Monterey though. I think the Monterey is a great booster - fits well and goes up to 120 lbs, and can be used with LATCH anchors so you don't have to buckle the seat in when the child is not there. It also converts to a backless booster.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

One thing the IIHS report does very well is to make clear that it is the fit of a booster that is most important. I don't understand why they then go on to rate the fit of boosters -- unless you have a child the exact size and shape of the "average six-year-old" crash test dummy, the results aren't going to be especially helpful.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
One thing the IIHS report does very well is to make clear that it is the fit of a booster that is most important. I don't understand why they then go on to rate the fit of boosters -- unless you have a child the exact size and shape of the "average six-year-old" crash test dummy, the results aren't going to be especially helpful.

True, but there are some boosters/combo seats used as boosters (the AO is one) that consistenly position the belt in a bad position, regardless of the size of the child. In those cases, it's rare that it ever fits properly.


----------

